# SDD NvME speed impact on loading orchestral samples with Vienna Ensemble Pro 7



## guerrax (Oct 7, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I'm interested by your opinion : experience with loading samples for a master Mac mini/ Slave PC

I'm about to buy the SSD Needed and I'm asjing myself the impact on speed to load them.

*Exemple 970 Evo Plus vs 980 Pro

OR. 980 vs 980 pro

Motherboard would be Asus Prime Z590P*

The idea is to save up money and put it somewhere else in the build.


Thank you for reading and your feedback


----------



## David Kudell (Oct 7, 2021)

On one hand you don’t get the improvement in sample loading time with an Nvme vs a SATA SSD that you’d think. For me it only improved loading time of a new session about 20 percent even though it’s technically 5X faster of a read time. On the other hand, you want to run your VEPro Kontakt instruments purged so that you can load more instruments. In that case, having a faster drive could help a bit when your system needs to load the individual samples as you play them.


----------

